
Brexit will soon cost the UK more than it paid to the EU for 47 years, combined - onetimemanytime
https://www.businessinsider.com/brexit-will-cost-uk-more-than-total-payments-to-eu-2020-1
======
Fjolsvith
Probably would cost more to stay. Besides, after Britain leaves, other
countries will exit and then the EU will be no more.

~~~
onetimemanytime
The only thing you could argue that loss is temporary (sort of a stock going
down but only to go back up later)...not sure how a loss is compared to a drop
in economy.

Otherwise they are stating facts: they know how much UK paid into EU funds for
47 years, and know how much their econ went down these Brexit years.

